# Pomegranate White Tea...



## middie

Just wondering if anybody has tried this yet ? 
I was at Trader Joe's earlier and saw that.
Was wondering if it's any good ?


----------



## Opiñanita

I have tried it. The pomegranate white tea was refreshing during the summer time, however I could not drink it all in one sitting. It's a bit on the sweet side. I would usually drink it a third at a time. I did find it a nice alternative to an iced coffee or soda. I'm not a coffee drinker and liked the pomegranate white tea as a way to drink something cool that tasted good. I think I prefer the "Honest tea", iced tea to this.


----------



## aesthete

when i was in Thailand last year, there was a commercial pomegranite green tea that was practically all I drank while I was over there, it was so good. I've tried to duplicate it myself here in the states, but haven't come close.


----------



## kitchenelf

middie - I have tried all 3 - I think there is White Tea, Black Tea, and Peach?  I hit a really low blood sugar at the grocery store one time and downed one of these - too care of it  

Yes, they can be sweet - I think the black tea isn't quite as sweet though - maybe it's just stronger tasting.  But the were extremely refreshing.  I also went through my craving of straight pomegranate juice and grape juice.   

Middie - there are a lot worse things out there to drink - there's some good stuff in these drinks.


----------



## Candocook

Is it to be brewed or is it in a "can"?  We are getting a TJ's.  WOO HOO!! I think they will have to do as they do at the Louis Vuitton store in Paris--only allow so many people to come in until some leave!!


----------



## kitchenelf

It's already in a tall skinny glass (perfect for a mojito BTW) with a lid you pop off with your thumbs.  In the summer one of the grocery stores I go to keep them in a huge tub of ice - right there when you walk in ready to drink nice and cold - the ultimate in impulse advertising


----------



## Aria

Pomegranate  is coming up all over.  Snapple is making a Peach pomegranate  called red tea.  GOOD.     Today the students brought in a GQ magazine...there was a full page ad with a "sniff" fold.  Similar to cologne sniffs in magazine.   It is pomegranate champagne.  Well designed bottle, red in color of course and the sniff has a nice.....come buy me smell.  Pomegranate is the latest fruit to be excellent for us.  GB have you heard about it?


----------



## aesthete

I know this is a little off topic, but while talking about how pomegranate is "coming up" I tried Pama, a pomegranate liqeuer I found at the liquor store, and it was really really good. we've tried drinking it straight, with orange juice, and in hot tea, and it hasn't dissapointed yet.


----------



## kitchenelf

CALLING MICHELEMARIE - we have the makings of another martini here!


----------



## middie

The tea I was asking about about are in tea bags.
I'll take a look Tuesday and see if I can find the one
you're talking about Kitchenelf. Btw thanks guys !


----------



## Aria

Aesthete,  The Ad we noticed in the GQ magazine was for Pama.  Ok...it is a liqueuer.    Pama is doing a Fantastic Advertising Ad for Magazine.  The "smell" strip and the design of the red bottle with a glass and a pomegranate.


----------

